# Would you use a freelance groom?



## sazzy21 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi. Just wanted some feedback on the use of freelance grooms. I am seriously considering it to make up my hours from my part time job in retail, however i wouldnt really know where to start and need to know if the need for it is out there. I have researched insurance, and would cover myself for public liability and personal accident, and i would be able to cover the northwest Cheshire area.

I have lots of experience in the equine industry and have just completed an equine foundation degree at university. 

Any feedback would be very much appreciated  but Id like to ask just a couple of questions to get a feel for the market:

1) Would you use a freelance groom or use help from family and friends?

2) If so, would you prefer to pay:
per horse per day?
per hour?
per task? (mucking out/lunging etc)

3) And how much would you be willing to pay for stable and yard duties, and for exercising? (if you dont mind me asking, but if ud prefer not to disclose this information its no problem )

Many thanks  
Sarah x


----------



## Secondhand Tack Online (Nov 12, 2011)

Not sure I'd pay very much but I guess you'd be looking at basic pay/hour.


----------



## shell1978 (Oct 25, 2011)

I use someone but only when im away with work, or on holiday. But no riding, just general duties, such as mucking out, turning out etc.

I pay £7 for mucking out & turnout, and about £5 for bringing in, picking out feet,feeding and rugging.


----------

